# #BOSNIA: The Heart-shaped Land - Bosnia and Herzegovina



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina* is a country on the Balkan peninsula of Southern Europe with an area of 51,280 square kilometers. Around 4.3 million people lived in Bosnia and Herzegovina in 1991.

The region of Bosnia is the largest geographic region of the modern state with moderate continental climate, marked by hot summers and cold, snowy winters. Smaller Herzegovina is the southern tip of the country, with Mediterranean climate and topography. Bosnia and Herzegovina's natural resources are abundant.

*Capital* (and largest city) is *Sarajevo*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bosnia_and_Herzegovina


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

SARAJEVO​
Sarajevo (Cyrillic: Сарајево;IPA: ['sarajɛʋɔ], is the capital city and largest urban center of Bosnia and Herzegovina, with an estimated population of 602,500 (as of December, 2006).










*Sebilj* is fountain built in the centre of Bascarsija square in the 1891 according to the architectural project of Alexander Wittek. It is one of the symbols of Sarajevo. There is an interesting legend behind the Sebilj fountain in Sarajevo. It is said that once you drink its waters, you can never leave Bosnia for too long.










*Bascarsija* is located in the old town part of Sarajevo, designed in the oriental style and loaded with souvenir shops and public fountains. It contains a bazaar that sells all kinds of metalwork, jewellery and pottery. Each street is dedicated to a different craft. It is built in the 16th century.










Churches, Mosques, a Synagogue... all in just one street. 










Unofficial anthem of the city: 

*Sarajevo, Ljubavi moja* <--- download

Zajedno smo rasli, grade ja i Ti,
isto plavo nebo poklonilo nam stih.
Ispod Trebevića sanjali smo sne,
Ko će brže rasti, ko će ljepši biti?

Ti si bio velik, a rodio se ja,
S Igmana uz osmijeh slao si mi san.
Dječak koji raste zavolio Te tad,
Ostao je ovdje vezan za svoj grad!

Bilo gdje da krenem o Tebi sanjam,
Putevi me svi Tebi vode.
Čekam s nekom čežnjom na svjetla Tvoja,
Sarajevo, ljubavi moja!

Pjesme svoje imaš i ja ih pjevam,
Želim da Ti kažem šta sanjam.
Radosti su moje i sreća Tvoja,
Sarajevo, ljubavi moja!

Kad prođu zime i dođe lijepi maj,
Djevojke su ljepše, ljubavi im daj.
Šetalište tamno uzdasima zri,
Neke oči plave, neke riječi nježne.

Sad je dječak čovjek i zima pokri brijeg,
Park i kosa bijeli, al' otići će snijeg.
Proljeće i mladost ispunit će tad,
Sarajevo moje, jedini moj grad!

Bilo gdje da krenem o Tebi sanjam,
Putevi me svi Tebi vode.
Čekam s nekom čežnjom na svjetla Tvoja,
Sarajevo, ljubavi moja!

English:

*Sarajevo, love of mine*


We grew up together city, you and me
the same blue sky gave us rhymes
under Trebevic we dreamt dreams
who will grow faster who will be nicer
You were great, and I was born
From Igman with a smile you sent me my dreams
A boy growing up fell in love with you then
He stayed here, connected to his city
Wherever I turn, I dream of you
All roads lead me to you
I wait with some longing for your lights
Sarajevo love of mine
You have your songs, and I sing them
I want to tell you what I dream
The pleasures are mine and happiness yours
Sarajevo love of mine
When the cold passes and fine May comes
The girls are nicer, give them love
Walk the walkways with sighs in the dark
Some blue eyes, some tender words
Now the boy is a man and the winter covers the mountain
The park and hair is grey, but the snow will go away
Spring and youth will then fill
my Sarajevo, my only city


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

very nice


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

MOSTAR​

*Mostar* (Мостар) is a city and municipality in Bosnia and Herzegovina, the center of the Herzegovina-Neretva Canton of the Federation. The unofficial capital of Herzegovina. Mostar is situated on the *Neretva* river and is the fifth-largest city in the country. Mostar was named after its Old Bridge (Stari most).










*Stari Most* (English translation: "The Old Bridge") is a 16th century bridge in the city of Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina that crosses the river Neretva and connects two parts of the city. The bridge was destroyed by Herzegovinian Croat forces during the War in Bosnia-Herzegovina, on November 9, 1993 at 10.15 am. A project was set in motion to rebuild it, and the new bridge opened on July 23, 2004.


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

NATURE​
Mountain *Bjelašnica* is a popular tourist attraction for hiking and skiing. It is only 20 minutes outside of Sarajevo. During the 1984 Winter Olympics, Bjelašnica was used for a number of Olympic events, and has several structures dating from that time, including hotels and skiing areas.

http://www.bjelasnica.ba/


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Gorske Oci (Eyes of the Mountain)


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

BUNA SPRING​
One of the largest springs in Europe. With beautiful tekija (tekke). 




























Mostar from above.


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pics of a wonderful country Gamayun, they remind me of the Turkish Black Sea Region.

loads of love to Bosnia.


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Sarajevo City Library 










Avaz Business Center (largest newspapers in Bosnia)










Street of Marshal Tito (our Ataturk )


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

The *Cathedral of Jesus' Heart* (Bosnian/Croatian: Katedrala Srca Isusova) in Sarajevo is the largest cathedral in Bosnia and Herzegovina. It is commonly referred to as the "Sarajevo Cathedral". It is the seat of the Vrhbosanski Archbishop, currently Monsignor Vinko Puljić, and center of Catholic worship in the city. The Cathedral is located in the city's Old Town district.


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you Zohar.  I'll post the photo of Sarajevo synagogue and famous Hagadah later. 





Turknology said:


> Great pics of a wonderful country Gamayun, they remind me of the Turkish Black Sea Region.
> 
> loads of love to Bosnia.



Tesekkürler. I was in Turkey three times, but I never visited Black Sea Region. I promise I'll do it next time. And there is no need to say how strong friendship between Turkey and Bosnia is. 

Btw. It's said that Sarajevo is little Bursa. 




MoroccanChica said:


> Stunning!


Thank you. I hope you will visit us one day.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

^^ ferryland
http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/8985/crvanj2804010507558kw9.jpg


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Ashkenazi Synagogue before:










and after:










*The Sarajevo Haggadah*

The original, from early 14th century Spain, is in the National Library of Bosnia and Herzegovina in Sarajevo. The original of this text survived World War II only by being hidden by the Sarajevo Museum’s director from Nazi confiscation.


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Skoulikimou said:


> ^^ ferryland
> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/8985/crvanj2804010507558kw9.jpg



Agree. No wonder people decided to build place of worship there. 

Btw

The best pics are taken from institution of Alpe-Adria sub forum, our dear *Beca*.


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks amazing!


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

The *Gazi Husrev-Beg Mosque*, often referred to as the Beg's Mosque for short, is a mosque in the city of Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina. It is considered the most important Islamic structure in the country and one of the world's finest examples of Ottoman Architecture. 




















Sahat-kula. The only tower-watch in the world that shows a la Turka time (day begins at sunset). 



















Note: our friend *Sarajka* took the pictures.


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Enjoy Bosnia, enjoy life. :cheers: 

http://www.bhtourism.ba/eng/​


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

great pics!
btw where is Sarajka?????


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Sarajka is a member who made pictures of Bey's mosque. I thought it was polite to thank her.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

I know her!!!
she's still here?


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't have a clue. When she left? People asked me for her in Turkish forum too.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

she was a DIVA of SSC


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

*Pocitelj* is an unique settlement, *listed as a UNESCO heritage site* and recent reconstruction has returned the town to its original form. Besides its stunning oriental architecture and Ottoman feel, Pocitelj hosts the longest operating art colony in southeast Europe.


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Traditional Bosnian home ˙(Ottoman style, of course)



















Bazar










Bosnian Coffe (old style )


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

*Međugorje* is a small Catholic Parish in Bosnia-Herzegovina, consisting of five villages (Medjugorje, Bijakovići, Vionica, Miletina and Šurmanci), where the Blessed Virgin Mary has been reportedly appearing to six Croats since 24 June 1981.

www.medjugorje.org/


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh there are still things to see in Bosnia! Nice thread


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

voljeti bosna.


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Austro-Hungarian Sarajevo. Many say those were golden times. 







































Franz Bauer


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Gilgamesh said:


> voljeti bosna.


Oh, so lovely.  Thank you very much. 

@Bikes: you are more than welcome.  We say: Buyrum!


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

*Alifakovac*, beautiful cemetery. In Bosnia, one can see graves in parks, near homes, around mosques and churches... 










Graveyard (we say harem) and turbe (mausoleum) of late president Alija Izetbegovic.










Bey's mosque during prayers










Church and Mosque  This is our most precious heritage: harmony and multiculturalism.  It's often said that Sarajevo is European Jerusalem. 










c: Franz Bauer


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Orthodox Cathedral (real beauty )










Courtyard of Bey's mosque 










Catholic church and UNIS towers










Alan Grant


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Central Bosnia: River Pliva Waterfall 










Waterfall again (c Luka Esenko)










Jajce again:










Banja Luka (Serb Republic capital) fortress










Alan Grant


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Carpets 










Bascarsi mosque 










Luka Esenko


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Mostar, Old Bridge 










Careva dzamija (Sultans mosque)










Sit and enjoy life.  Every decent Bosnian still practice hours long coffee/tea sessions.










Beer house 










True Mediterranean 










Steingrim Vold


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2:
Ok,one day i'm definatly gonna visit this (can't find the right word) country :eek2::eek2:


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

I see a great touristic potential in B&H... and I just love Mostar, it looks so charming


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

^^thanks.i love all of your pictures.Bosnia the Beauty


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

Extremely beautiful! My mum's always telling me about her adventures in Bosnia & Herzegovina and how amazing it is...now I know why!


----------



## >Sanchez< (Jan 31, 2007)

I do have a lot of bosnian friends, and I just love the people. The country seems to be wonderful as well, just like its people 

Dobro brate, hvala ti majko sam bosniac  Did I spell it right?


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Anton, alsen, crazyeight.... thank you.


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

>Sanchez< said:


> I do have a lot of bosnian friends, and I just love the people. The country seems to be wonderful as well, just like its people
> 
> Dobro brate, hvala ti majko sam bosniac  Did I spell it right?


So cute :lol: ^^ 

Thank you... hope you will visit us. [:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

During many decades it was only heard of in international news as a conflict area just like Croatia. But now I believe that tourist industry will soon sweep back around its old charming cities and high mountains.
They should create many festivals in Sarajevo to highlight the tradition of tolerance and coexistance and to attract more tourists


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow Bosnia looks so cool, I wish Australia had these types of landscapes. You have inpired me to do an Australian thread


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

gamayun said:


> Austro-Hungarian Sarajevo. Many say those were golden times.


If I could go back in time, I would love to live during those years- anywhere in the empire, but preferably Prague but any part of the empire would be great.
I've never been to any of the former Yugoslav republics but according to my dad who has visited them all (except Montenegro & Macedonia) when they were still a part of Yugoslavia, they're all beautiful and it was a country that had it all.


----------



## shawarma (Nov 9, 2006)

nice but where do you see a heart in the shape of the country?

http://homer.ugdsb.on.ca/jfr/jfr_geog/maps/Bosnia_Herzegovina_physical.jpg.gif


----------



## metal gear (Feb 5, 2007)

sorry iam late 

LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT

again no surbrise to me, my brother studied engineering in former yogoslavia
the interesting thing he told me was that the boshnag were loved and respected by all ,and he thinks if they waited they could have got the independence anyway without the suffer and the lost (parts). and that they were rushed into it by outside forces.

dear gamayun u would think of so few more peace dserving places than ur beautifull homeland i hope u never never endure it again .

 PEACE and out


----------



## Casa (Jan 10, 2006)

it's really great ,thank you gamayum for making me discovering this so beatiful country. it gathers the beauty of the west and the east is a beatiful mixture. and i loved mostar is really very beautiful 
i hope i can visit soon . 
is is safer now


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

metal gear said:


> sorry iam late
> 
> LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT
> 
> ...


Last time I checked it was the Serbians who commited the genocide, not us.


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)

^^ Anton, I think metal gear was stating that if the Bosniaks had not been rushed into declaring independance by outside forces then the Serbs would not have reacted as they had back then. For example, Monto Negro peacefully drifted away from Serbia because the time was right, and if Bosnia waited as well the Bosniaks could have also drifted away from Serbia peacefully.

Ofcourse, if Bosnia had awaited to drift away from Serbia peacefully and if the attempted Serbian genocide against Bosniaks had not taken place followed by the international condemnation then maybe serbia would have not allowed today the peaceful seperation of monta negro.

catch 22.


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

I just wanted to point out that all we did in the former Yugoslavia was to try and help protecting the minorities who were slaughtered by the Serbian army, that's all. I didn't like how metal somehow tried to blame "foreign forces" for what happened, cos when his country was doing nothing for the Bosnians, we were.


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Please, don't turn this threat into politics. 

Genocide was carefully planed, it happened, we survived. End of story. War was inevitable, but it's over now. 

Bosnia is a lot safer and more peaceful than many Western countries. *War ended* and it's history now. 

Period.


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

^^
Yup, you're right, let's just be glad that Bosnia is improving year after year, that's all we wish for your country.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

It indeed looks very peaceful, even the EUFOR guys are just having fun down there - I can understand that!


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

Maybe it's time to bring them back home then, we're not paying them to have fun


----------



## nitzomoe (Jun 29, 2005)

what a beautiful country! definitely a must see. thanks for the pics!


----------



## saladin1970 (Oct 20, 2006)

gamayun said:


> Please, don't turn this threat into politics.
> 
> Genocide was carefully planed, it happened, we survived. End of story. War was inevitable, but it's over now.
> 
> ...


Hi gamayun, beautiful country, It definately deserves someone like you to write about it.
I have started the page, and it is now your canvas
http://www.muslimwiki.com/mw/index.php/Mostar


----------



## Okan (Feb 5, 2007)

*VOLIM TE BOSNIA*


I was in Bosnia three years ago,very beautiful nature and cities


----------



## metal gear (Feb 5, 2007)

^Anton^ said:


> Last time I checked it was the Serbians who commited the genocide, not us.


man i dont understand . what did i say about u? and who are u refering to as us ?
and we tried to help as much as a small nation could .and we did particepate in the aid ,small as it may be, cause if u dont know it we can hardly qoupe with our own needs, but mostly i remember my mother crying in front of the tv everyday . if thats worth something to u? hno:


----------



## kenaney (Dec 2, 2005)

beautifull country, i hope i'll visit it one day.


----------



## AZPhoenix (Jun 22, 2007)

gamayun said:


> For God's sake, do you have to ruin every fucking thread on this forum?
> 
> hebrewtext and AZPhoenix
> 
> >.<


Sorry gamayun :nuts: 

Here are some cool picture of Bosnia


















Bosnian Pyramids


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

^^   BEAUTIFUL


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Merci kteer Hassoun.


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

^^ lol  Seriously,JUST AMAZING COUNTRY . ok,defenately if am to choose a country to live in and it's not LEBANON,then it's BOSNIA.


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

You should visit us. 

Bosnia is European Lebanon, with all that diversity, rich history, great food, chic boys and girls, music (Fairuz has a small but strong fan base here )...

Even the problems we have are the same.  

Indeed, except of neighboring countries, Lebanon and Turkey are definitely most similar to us.


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

^^I noticed that  I'm definately coming for a visit


----------



## AZPhoenix (Jun 22, 2007)

You are very welcome...


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

*11 July 1995*​



The Srebrenica Massacre, also known as Srebrenica Genocide, *was the July 1995 killing of an estimated 8,000 Bosniak males*, in the region of Srebrenica in Bosnia and Herzegovina by units of the Army of Republika Srpska (VRS) under the command of General Ratko Mladić during the Bosnian War. In addition to the Army of Republika Srpska, a paramilitary unit from Serbia known as the "Scorpions" participated in the massacre.


*The Srebrenica massacre is the largest mass murder in Europe since World War II. * 

Chamber of the International Criminal Tribunal for the former Yugoslavia (ICTY), located in The Hague, ruled that the Srebrenica massacre was genocide, the Presiding Judge Theodor Meron stating:



> By seeking to eliminate a part of the Bosnian Muslims [Bosniaks], the Bosnian Serb forces committed genocide. They targeted for extinction the forty thousand Bosnian Muslims living in Srebrenica, a group which was emblematic of the Bosnian Muslims in general. They stripped all the male Muslim prisoners, military and civilian, elderly and young, of their personal belongings and identification, and deliberately and methodically killed them solely on the basis of their identity. 1


The International Court of Justice concluded that the Srebrenica massacre was genocide with the specific intent (dolus specialis) to destroy Bosnian Muslims in the area.


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

* * * 










* * * 










* * *


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

.


_O soul, in rest and satisfaction!

Come back thou to thy Lord,- well pleased, and well-pleasing unto Him!

So, enter thou, then, among My devotees!

Enter thou My Heaven!_


_Al Fajr_


----------



## Halawala (Oct 16, 2005)

gamayun said:


> .
> 
> 
> _O soul, in rest and satisfaction!
> ...




One of the best versus in the Holy Quran... ameen​


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

Bosnia was and still is a beautiful country and it is a shame that extreme nationalism has troubled this country and region during the 1990's. I wish Bosnia-Herzegovina all the good fortune to live up to the name of multiculturalism and beauty of the past. :cheers:


----------



## AZPhoenix (Jun 22, 2007)

I guess you are talking about POLITICS... gamayun:nuts:


----------



## metal gear (Feb 5, 2007)

gamayun said:


> .
> 
> 
> _O soul, in rest and satisfaction!
> ...


amen


----------



## metal gear (Feb 5, 2007)

^^ btw gamayun u know how qurans language is ,still i wish u could read and understand this verse in arabic ,it just takes hold of ur soul ,I LOVE IT .


----------



## Atlixcáyotl34 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice pics from Bosnia Herzegovina, Im in love with Sarajevo and Mostar, Im mexican and I love your traditions, history, music and landscapes. My best wishes from all ours people of Bosnia Herzegovina, grettings from Puebla México!!!!!!!

And Thanks to post your pics of your beautiful country!!!!


----------



## 18Tetouan18 (Jul 23, 2007)

nice pictures 


i know some bosnian people here in holland  some of them are crazy ^.^ hehe


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

daniel-llerandi said:


> Nice pics from Bosnia Herzegovina, Im in love with Sarajevo and Mostar, Im mexican and I love your traditions, history, music and landscapes. My best wishes from all ours people of Bosnia Herzegovina, grettings from Puebla México!!!!!!!
> 
> And Thanks to post your pics of your beautiful country!!!!


Hey, thank you! Have you been in Bosnia?


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

AZPhoenix said:


> *Bosnian and Palestinian Solidarity*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love all these pics.thx ^_^ :cheers:


----------



## Atlixcáyotl34 (Mar 29, 2007)

gamayun said:


> Hey, thank you! Have you been in Bosnia?


No I dont have the fortune to visit Bosnia, I have a lot of desire to go!!! maybe in some years I could go and I want to learn bosnio (bosniac) bosnio in spanish.

Dobrodošli Bosnia to Meksiko!!!!!!. jajajaja I know some words...


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Hvala! Magnificient


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanx Reda. 

*You Know You're Bosnian When*

- your family owns a manual coffee grinder 

- you take your shoes off when you enter the house, and every family member has his/her own slippers (plus some extra for the guests) 

- your neighbor comes over every day uninvited, for coffee 

- your father wears striped pajamas 

- you start your day with a cup of coffee and a cigarette 

- you have 17 consonants and 2 vowels in your last name 

- your mother/grandmother won't accept the fact that you're not hungry 

- a loaf of bread is eaten for lunch every day 

- when your grandmother insists you eat "something with a spoon" at least once a week 

- you chop up some onions and then decide what to cook for dinner 

- your mother insists that "promaha" will kill you (promaha is draft)

- your mother tells you not to sit on the concrete slabs, or your ovaries are going to freeze 

- your mother tells you not to sit close to TV, and not to use cell phones, because you'll get brain tumor 

- your mother tells you that you'll get sick from drinking cold water 

- your parents tell you that they had you, AND your sister/brother when they were your age 

- a couple of days really means a week or so 

- you drive "Golf II" 

- you take a car to go everywhere 

- your mother bakes a cake without oil, sugar, eggs, or flour, and she calls it "a war cake" 

- the time is divided into "before" and "after" the war 

- you don't want to talk about the war to anyone, but that's the only thing you talk about with other Bosnians 

- you have at least three passports, and have lived in at least 4 countries in the last 12 years 

- your family owns enough guns to start a war. 

- you put rakija on your feet every time you are sick


----------



## metal gear (Feb 5, 2007)

gamayun said:


> *You Know You're JORDANIAN:lol: When*
> 
> - your family owns a manual coffee grinder
> 
> ...


 I SAID I HATE TYPING.:lol:


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Bjelasnica-Sarajevo*


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Kupres*


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Igman-Sarajevo*


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Mostar-Old Bridge*


----------



## Pacific_leopard (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh my.. this is quite a nice place... very very nice place


----------



## coalmine (Dec 9, 2006)

Good luck for independence.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

coalmine said:


> Good luck for independence.


:crazy:


----------



## Dimension (Aug 18, 2007)

coalmine said:


> Good luck for independence.


???I think you are talking about Kosovo.


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

So kosovo is now independence....I feel good about new country in Europe then what's about Bosnia is still independence or dependence.I still confusing So anyone know about Slovagia ? Is'it country or not....


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)

Bentown said:


> So kosovo is now independence....I feel good about new country in Europe then what's about Bosnia is still independence or dependence.I still confusing So anyone know about Slovagia ? Is'it country or not....


Bosnia and Herzegovina is independent!


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Kravice waterfalls.*


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Bosnia highest mountain at 2386 meters: Maglic*


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

gamayun said:


> Thanx Reda.
> 
> *You Know You're Bosnian When*
> 
> ...



haha, that is just so true :lol: (at least half of them, thats good enough)

Surprise, i neither smoke nor drink coffee though...


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

What a nice country, I love it...


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Medjugorje*


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Boracko Lake*


----------



## paral0c0 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Hutovo Blato*


----------



## Dux Uxorum (May 13, 2007)

No politics, huh? Thank you Gamayun, that was very cheap. Perhaps you would like to tell the world about WW2 in Bosnia as well and who committed genocide against Serbs then:










A picture taken in 1943 of the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, Haj Amin al-Husseini, reviewing Bosnian Muslim Fundamentalist troops - a unit of the "Handzar [Scimitar] Division" of the Nazi's Waffen SS which he personally recruited for Hitler.

It should be noted that merely two months after the Hitler-Husseini meeting, the infamous Wansee Conference took place in which the Nazis produced their plan to exterminate the Jews of Europe.

Although Husseini spent the war in Germany, he managed to flee the advancing Allied forces and made his way to Cairo. While the captured Nazi leaders were tried at Nuremberg, Husseini escaped judgment and became the major force in transferring Hitler's program of genocide to the Arab world.

During the war, he had recruited Bosnian Muslims to serve in Nazi-Muslim SS Hanshar brigades which slaughtered Jews and Christian Serbs in Nazi-occupied Yugoslavia. Memory of that slaughter was one of the reasons why the Serbs went after the Bosnian Muslims 50 years later.

After the war, Husseini established working links between Nazis and Arabs in the Muslim world. He also got rid of anyone who stood in his way. That is why moderate Arabs are so rare. Husseini killed most of them.

He began his public career after World War I, when moderate Arab leader Emir Feisal signed an agreement with Chaim Weizmann recognizing the Balfour Declaration, which facilitated the development of a Jewish homeland in Palestine.

Feisal believed that a Jewish Palestine would help the newly liberated Arab world develop into modern states with prosperous economies. But Husseini refused to accept a Jewish Palestine, and he instigated pogroms to force the Jewish settlers out. The first pogrom took place in 1920. Morse writes:

In 1921, shortly after the launching of the 1920 pogrom and for reasons that will forever remain shrouded in mystery, Sir Herbert Samuel, a British Jew who had been appointed as British High Commissioner of the Palestine Mandate that same year, appointed al-Husseini as Grand Mufti of Jerusalem.

Despite vigorous opposition to this appointment, Husseini proceeded to instigate violence against the Jews in Palestine and spread hatred of Jews throughout the Arab world, brutally purging any Arab who opposed him. In 1937, Husseini met with Adolf Eichmann in Palestine and became a full-fledged paid Nazi agent. In 1941, Husseini moved on to Baghdad where he helped organize the pro-Nazi Rachid Ali officers' coup against the British government in Iraq. When the coup failed, Husseini fled to Rome and then to the Third Reich.

One of the Iraqi coup plotters was Gen. Tufah Khariallah, uncle, guardian, mentor and future father-in-law of Saddam Hussein. The mufti was also a mentor to Yasser Arafat, who is believed to be Husseini's nephew.

Overlooked in the history books is the fact that about 100,000 European Muslims fought on the Nazi side in World War II. They included two Bosnian Muslim Waffen SS Divisions, an Albanian Waffen SS Division in Kosovo and Western Macedonia, the Waffengruppe der-SS Krim, formations consisting of Chechen Muslims from Chechnya, and other Muslim formations in Bosnia-Hercegovina.

Bosnian Muslims, who were in the Croatian pro-Nazi Ustasha, were especially brutal toward the Christian Serbs. In 1943, a report on Ustasha activities stated:

The Ustasha terror began in Mostar. The Ustashi, the majority of them local Mohammedans, are arresting, looking, and shipping off Serbs or killing them and throwing the bodies in the Neretva River. They are throwing Serbs alive into chasms and are burning whole families in their homes. Outside of Zagreb the strongest Ustasha hotbed is Sarajevo. The Muslims committed unbelievable barbarities for they murdered women and children even with scissors.

After reading this book you will have no trouble understanding the origin of Islamo-fascism and Jihad terrorism. The author has packed the book with detailed documentation as well as photographs showing Husseini inspecting his Nazi-Muslim troops. Morse shows how Husseini's legacy of hate and murder, and his aim to destroy Israel, have been carried forth by Arafat and his murderous Palestinian terrorists right to the present.

Dr. Samuel L. Blumenfeld is the author of eight books on education, including: "Is Public Education Necessary?" "NEA: Trojan Horse in American Education," "The Whole Language/OBE Fraud" and "Homeschooling: A Parents Guide to Teaching Children."


----------



## mojaBL (Oct 24, 2007)

If i don´t read the political shit Photos are very nice!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bosnia, one of my must visit beautiful country


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Blagaj, Bosna i Hercegovina by David THIBAULT, on Flickr


Bosna i Hercegovina by ahenobarbus, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Mostar, Bosna i Hercegovina by David THIBAULT, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Bridge by Huma Caglar, on Flickr


Stari most u Mostaru by Huma Caglar, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice updates manon. :cheers:


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Reopening of The Sarajevo City Hall after it was destroyed by fire from shelling in the last war:


















































































:cheers:


----------



## TourBosnia (Nov 12, 2010)




----------

